# 1076 10mm



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have one of these in my safe. I am thinking about starting to carry it daily. Seems to me things are getting worse in the world and why not carry all the firepower you have available? I know some are going to mention over penetration but that is a undocumented myth created by the FBI when they wanted to get rid of the 10mm because of some agents not being able to handle the recoil. I saw a guy on TV hit a target at 250 yards with a 10mm Glock. I don't think any of the other calibers will come close to that.


----------



## Ascension (Apr 7, 2014)

I own a 1066( same basic pistol as the 1076 except mine has the slide decocker where yours is frame mounted). and carry it often. You need a good holster and belt as these guns are HEAVY but otherwise there should be no problem carrying one of these.
On the over-penetration issue I run 155 or 165 grain Underwood JHP as my carry ammo. Hits HARD and does massive damage but expends quickly and drops all energy on the target.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I carry my 1006 all the time, ive used it on deer, and a coyote. Its very accurate, well made, and yes a bit of a beast. I have a handload of 135 gr noslers that are doing around 1550. My carry load is the nugent 180 gr, made by pierce I think.


----------

